# pattern for Crocheted afghan



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry if it's upside down. Hope this is readable. It's very old. Knitting worsted weight.. Red Heart Yarn H hook.. About 55 oz yarn.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! That is a very pretty pattern .


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

wow!


----------



## margywitten (Feb 28, 2013)

Very pretty! It looks like rows of angels dancing across the afghan.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you, beautiful pattern!


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you make a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I see Christmas trees!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

It's lovely. I can print it off, but I can't make it darker.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Love the pattern and colors. 

Hugs
marge


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

margywitten said:


> Very pretty! It looks like rows of angels dancing across the afghan.


Wow they do look like angels :thumbup: I had to scroll back and take a look. So pretty!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I adjusted the image for me - so sharing - hope it helps!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

That is a charming pattern, and the want-to-do's list gets even longer. Thank you, I'm especially fond of diamond patterns.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks, helps a lot!!!!


charmknits said:


> I adjusted the image for me - so sharing - hope it helps!


 :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great pattern!!!! thank you!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is the pattern I typed in Word, but it was hard reading it, so check it for errors.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't the document to download


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

craftilady said:


> Sorry, I couldn't the document to download


It downloaded just fine. Thanks


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

margywitten said:


> Very pretty! It looks like rows of angels dancing across the afghan.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

craftilady said:


> Here is the pattern I typed in Word, but it was hard reading it, so check it for errors.


attached is revised doc. with changes in red. I hope I am reading this correctly.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful afghan and thank you for the pattern


----------



## nancymt615 (Aug 20, 2016)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## missro007 (May 24, 2011)

This is very nice!! Thanks for Shari g!!


----------



## Still Clicking (May 24, 2014)

Looks great. A lot of work.


----------

